# Nomad "Turbo" PC/Mac/iPhone ... what do you think?



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

So... all of the Nomad current releases are called "Nomad Turbo Sync&Go." What do you think of the current generation of software? What would you change? Are you happy?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> So... all of the Nomad current releases are called "Nomad Turbo Sync&Go." What do you think of the current generation of software? What would you change? Are you happy?


I do like the software _mostly_. One thing that I would change would be to allow quicker access to the PlayList when you are not on your own network.

Also, would like a native iPad version or at least integration into the DirecTV app, which I think they should do for the iPhone app as well.

Also, I'd also like the ability to specify that a show should be transcoded simply because I have a SL for it. Currently, you can tell a series to transcode in its entirety only if you currently have an episode on your DVR for that show. If you have no episodes of a show on the DVR, you cannot tell it to automatically transcode that series.

- Merg


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

The Merg said:


> Also, I'd also like the ability to specify that a show should be transcoded simply because I have a SL for it. Currently, you can tell a series to transcode in its entirety only if you currently have an episode on your DVR for that show. If you have no episodes of a show on the DVR, you cannot tell it to automatically transcode that series.


Good point. Maybe an HR SL option to "send to Nomad"?

Here are some other suggestions folks have mentioned in the past:

Ability to selectively delete transcodes sitting in Nomad device memory.
Ability to prioritize transcodes.
DVR playlist should display the name of each recording's source DVR.
Ability to sort the DVR playlist.
Ability to transcode an OTA recording if it's the only copy of a recording.
Ability to transcode VOD recordings.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

The new versions of the iPhone and PC apps both seem to be working quite a bit quicker. And the amount of time it takes to transfer a recording is much better now. A one hour recording only takes about 5 minutes for me now where it used to take 10-15 minutes.

The feature I am still hoping for is a setting somewhere, whether on the DVRs, on the PC app, or on the mobile apps, that allows me to set the Nomad to automatically transcode everything that I record. I have a 320GB hard drive hooked up to my Nomad so I have room for way more than the 200 hours of recordings my DVRs can hold. Maybe we would even have to access it through the IP address of the Nomad itself if they don't want to add it to the apps. They could have some sort of webapp that pops up when you type in the IP address like most routers do. Maybe it could have more advanced options like this, or deleting specific recordings from the device etc.


----------



## PCampbell (Nov 18, 2006)

Ipad app would be nice.


----------



## billcoff (Jul 26, 2007)

PCampbell said:


> Ipad app would be nice.


Not having a native iPad app is the only reason I haven't bought a Nomad


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

billcoff said:


> Not having a native iPad app is the only reason I haven't bought a Nomad


If you're hesitating because you think the app functionality or video quality might be subpar because it's not native iPad, that's definitely not the case.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Steve said:


> Good point. Maybe an HR SL option to "send to Nomad"?
> 
> Here are some other suggestions folks have mentioned in the past:
> 
> ...


I agree whole-heartedly with all of the above. :up:



billcoff said:


> Not having a native iPad app is the only reason I haven't bought a Nomad





Steve said:


> If you're hesitating because you think the app functionality or video quality might be subpar because it's not native iPad, that's definitely not the case.


Steve's right, here. The only thing "non-native" about the app on an iPad is the UI. The Nomad video player works like any other native iOS video app, and the video looks great on the iPad.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

Where does one find this speedier version?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

The PC version seems to be faster for downloading, as well as functionally stable for the most part. [I'm still awaiting the Android updated version]


----------

